# Smokehouse plan



## churchill (Jun 7, 2017)

Hi All,

My name is Vitaly and I am living in U.K. Last week I had an idea to build a smoke house so I went to the mighty Google and ask a simple question - "How to build a smokehouse?" Answers were all over the place so studied some web pages, forums etc and I came to a conclusion that I have to build my own project with own design and drawings. But still, I have many questions to ask.

At the moment I have only rough design and plan how I will build it.













smoker3.PNG



__ churchill
__ Jun 7, 2017






Please ignore that there is no exhaust pipe and fireplace is just a cube. Later on, I will update everything. 

Flue pipe is 1 meter long - is that enough?

Please give me feedback on my design and answer me on simple questions.

Q1: As I will use untreated timber to build smokehouse what will be the best solution, and food safe solution to treat timber against the weather?

Q2: Flue pipe is 1 meter long - is that enough?

Q3: Do you have any friendly suggestions before I start building?

Kind Regards,

VK


----------



## johnsmith75 (Jun 8, 2017)

oh, quite interesting, want to follow this topic.


----------



## churchill (Jun 8, 2017)

Thank you very much. I will update this topic as soon as I will start building. :)


----------



## churchill (Jun 12, 2017)

update. Today I finished frame.













19181823_1115569778575594_716360609_o.jpg



__ churchill
__ Jun 12, 2017


















smoker123.PNG



__ churchill
__ Jun 13, 2017


----------



## churchill (Jun 14, 2017)

Some work done in past days. Updates will be done frequently. I am not a professional builder and this is first time I build something. :D













20170613_192825.jpg



__ churchill
__ Jun 14, 2017


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jun 14, 2017)

Looking good!


----------



## churchill (Jun 26, 2017)

Update. I have finished my actual smokehouse. Next step BBQ Grill/smoke generator and flue pipes.













19496414_1126334117499160_1071255725_o.jpg



__ churchill
__ Jun 26, 2017


















19532841_1126334227499149_1909550726_o.jpg



__ churchill
__ Jun 26, 2017


----------



## The8thfold (Oct 18, 2017)

I love it so far!  So many smokehouses are simply too big for the average or newer smoking household. This is about the size I’m planning to make. Question for you... Did you use pine for your wood? Are you planning on using it as a cold and hot smoker? What are you using for the fire box?

I’m excited to see it come together!  You have some building skills btw. No one would have guessed it was your first time!  Good luck!


----------



## BbqPaul (Oct 19, 2017)

Wow! Looks great so far. X2 the above mentioned questions. I'll be curious to see how this finishes. Thanks for sharing.

Paul


----------

